# Lenses for my Olympus om-d e-m5



## tsabary (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm pretty new to photography, and the Olympus is my first camera.

I got it as a kit w/ the m.zuiko 12mm-50mm, and I was wondering if there's a wider lens that can be used on the Olympus for landscape photography.

I remember an online store that shows lenses by camera, but for some reason I can't find it now.

EDIT: I found the website it was LensHero.com. I also found a 7-14 f/4 lens that would cost a 1000$ !! so unfortunately I think I'll hold for now. If you guys have any other, more affordable, suggestion I'll be happy to hear.

AND two more questions:

1. Would that be a good ND filter?

https://www.schneideroptics.com/Ecommerce/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?CID=605&IID=3549


2. What tripod would you recommend for traveling? I'm 6ft and so far all I find gets only to 4.5 give or take, which I think would really bother me. Again, please keep affordable in mind ! around the 200$.

Thanks..!


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2013)

try here for a wide variety of lens that can be used on that camera

Micro Four Thirds Lenses - HENNIGArts : Gear

Check out vanguard tripods, they are a newer player in this field but make a nice product that fits your budget.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 13, 2013)

A popular budget wide angle lens for m4/3 cameras is the Panasonic 14mm f2.5.  Although not as wide as your kit lens, it is better suited to low light.  Other wide lenses are far more expensive.  Another budget minded alternative is a Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 7.5mm f3.5 fish-eye lens.  Used properly it can be used for landscapes.  Here are a couple landscapes with the 7.5mm:









Here is a sample shot with the Panasonic 14mm:





Here is a link to the 14mm on ebay: 

panasonic 14mm f2.5 lens in Cameras & Photo | eBay


Hope this helps.


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2013)

Ron, what are you using to defish?  I love that fisheye, amazing sharp but sometimes I would like to straighten things better,.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 13, 2013)

ann said:


> Ron, what are you using to defish?  I love that fisheye, amazing sharp but sometimes I would like to straighten things better,.



The above samples are not defished.  However, I use a lightroom plug in by Jim Lindner I got from this thread:

I love this little lens - Samyang 7.5mm (Bower Version): Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

 Down the thread there are installation instructions.  I had to get my son to install it, as I am not very computer literate.


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks, but I am not a lightroom user.


----------



## usayit (Nov 13, 2013)

Olympus 9-18mm is cheaper than the Panny 7-14mm plus it is easier to use filters.






Olympus 14mm is good but its not wider than your current kit lens:






The two photos above were taken from a similar vantage point two different times of the year.  Should give you an ideal of the difference between 9mm and 14mm.


----------



## usayit (Nov 13, 2013)

As for ND filters, I generally spend extra and get a high quality one.  Schneider has a good reputation but I generally go with B+W (related to Schneider?).   I carry two: 3-stop and a 10 stop.  Never needed anything else.   To save you money, get a filter that is the largest filter size for you lenses and use cheaper step-up rings accordingly.   All my filters are either 60mm or 77mm and I use step up rings (sometimes two stacked).   Keep in mind the 7-14mm has a protruding front element which makes it difficult to use filters.   Third party solutions are available but you have to factor in the cost.  The 9-18mm and the 14mm is fine.

For lightweight tripod, I use Sirui T-005 but I'm only 5'6''.  Keep in mind that a heavier tripod is beneficial for long exposures.  For long exposures, I use full aluminum oldie... Bogen 3021 tripod.  Mine was used at a camera swap meet for $35.


----------



## raventepes (Nov 13, 2013)

For whatever it's worth, it may be worth your time to look at used gear. I'll readily admit I'm not a fan of buying camera bodies either refurbished or used, but lenses are a completely different ball game, as are other optics (like filters), tripods, and such. Check out Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## tsabary (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone !

As far as for lens I'll check the fish eye and the 9mm-18mm.

For tripod looking into the Vanguard alta-pro 253ct. it gets to 165cm (I'm 183cm, so I thinks that's enough w/ the added height of the camera, correct me if I'm wrong).

And for filters, what I posted is Schneider (or b+w, I don't really understand), but for what you're saying I think it's good. I think I'll get the 52mm. I got the Olympus for a 2 year trip I'm planning so I don't see myself getting different gear in the near future.


----------

